# Sigma Rox 4.0 MAGNETLESS SPEED Geschwindigkeitssensor



## Frank0 (9. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich teste gerade den Sigma Sport Rox 4.0.
Gibt es einen Händler der den "_MAGNETLESS SPEED Geschwindigkeitssensor" liefern kann ?
Frage an das Sigma Sport Team:
Kann man in einen der nächsten FW Updates den "Tageskilometerstand" weiterlaufen  lassen ? Er wird immer wieder auf "0" zurückgesetzt Würde gerne die gefahrenen KM weiter laufen lassen und selber Entscheiden wann ich zurücksetze. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Gesamt KM)
MfG_


----------



## Hutzi20 (10. August 2021)

Die Sensoren scheinen wohl noch nicht einzeln erhältlich zu sein. 
Aber du kannst ja auch Sensoren anderer Hersteller nutzen. Ich nutze beispielsweise welche von Magene. Zwei Sensoren für unter 20€ Ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen und funktionieren einwandfrei.

Was meinst du mit Tageskilometer? Die Kilometer der gestarteten Aktivität? Du entscheidest doch selbst wann du speichern willst und wann nicht. 
Untere Taste drücken startet das Training und zeichnet dann auf. Du kannst jederzeit mit der unteren Taste das Training stoppen und wieder starten. Du kannst das Gerät auch zwischendurch ausschalten und später weitermachen. 
Erst mit dem langen Druck auf die rechte Taste wird deine Aktivität gespeichert und wieder genullt.

Ich würde mir eher eine Funktion wünschen um ein aktuelles Training abzubrechen ohne es zu speichern. Ausversehen untere Taste gedrückt, dann wieder gestoppt und schon hat man eine gespeicherte Aktivität ohne Inhalt. Das ist lästig. Könnte man ganz einfach mit der linken Taste realisieren. 
Linke Taste lange drücken = abbrechen ohne Speichern
Rechte Taste lange drücke = beenden und speichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank0 (10. August 2021)

Danke für den Tipp ! , wusste nicht das auch andere Sensoren funktionieren.
Mit den Tageskilometer löschen habe ich dann wohl die rechte Taste lange gedrückt und gespeichert.
Die linke Taste lange drücken löscht also nicht die bisher gefahrenen Kilometer.
Danke !


----------



## Hutzi20 (10. August 2021)

Frank0 schrieb:


> Die linke Taste lange drücken löscht also nicht die bisher gefahrenen Kilometer.


Nein, da passiert aktuell gar nichts mit. Das war nur Wunschdenken von mir


----------



## Frank0 (10. August 2021)

Hutzi20 schrieb:


> Die Sensoren scheinen wohl noch nicht einzeln erhältlich zu sein.
> Aber du kannst ja auch Sensoren anderer Hersteller nutzen. Ich nutze beispielsweise welche von Magene. Zwei Sensoren für unter 20€ Ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen und funktionieren einwandfrei.


"Habe mir jetzt mal den Magene  S3+ Speed Sensor bestellt, mal schauen ob es funktioniert"

Klappt super mit Sigma Rox 4.0 ! Wird erkannt und funktioniert sofort ! 
Dank an Hutzi20


----------



## kingfrett (27. August 2021)

Hutzi20 schrieb:


> Die Sensoren scheinen wohl noch nicht einzeln erhältlich zu sein.
> Aber du kannst ja auch Sensoren anderer Hersteller nutzen. Ich nutze beispielsweise welche von Magene. Zwei Sensoren für unter 20€ Ist ein absolutes Schnäppchen und funktionieren einwandfrei.


Danke für den Tip, aber wo (außer mit ewiger Lieferzeit aus China) bekommst Du die Magene 2 Stück für 20€? Ich finde das nur als Stückpreis.


----------



## Hutzi20 (28. August 2021)

Hatte die bei Ali aus China gekauft. Lieferzeit war 9 Tage. Für zwei Sensoren hatte ich insgesamt 18,50€ bezahlt, also 9,25€/Stück. Das ist jetzt 2 Monate her. 
Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, der gleiche Händler verkauft die allerdings mittlerweile für 15€ pro Stück.


----------



## stk1965 (12. Oktober 2021)

Die Sigma Sensoren gibt es zum Beispiel hier:
Bike-Discount
Allerdings pro Sensor 29,99


----------



## Tios (30. Januar 2022)

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen wie gut die Sensoren von Sigma funktionieren? 
Hab mir die Rox 4.0 geholt.


----------



## Peter Lang (30. Januar 2022)

Benutze den Sigma Speedsensor zusammen mit einem Garmin Edge an einem meiner Räder, funktioniert soweit ganz gut, aber manchmal produziert er einen Ausreißer und ich hab dann einen völlig unrealistischen Wert bei der Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Bei den anderen Rädern hab ich einen Sensor von Garmin und so einen älteren Sigma mit Magnet, da kommt das nie vor.


----------



## Tios (30. Januar 2022)

Ok Danke. Dann hole ich mir vllt doch lieber den Ant+  Sensor mit Speichenmagnet von Sigma. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (30. Januar 2022)

Hallo Tios,

so einen Ant+ Sensor mit Magnet von Sigma hab ich noch hier rumliegen. Wenn du ihn haben willst schicke ich ihn dir gegen Erstattung des Portos.
Du kannst ja aber auch einen beliebigen anderen Sensor benutzen, er muss halt nur Ant+ können.


----------



## T.R. (3. Februar 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht funktionieren die Magnetless Speed Sensoren nicht einwandfrei, zumindest nicht in meinem Fall mit einem Rox 11.1. Häufige Geschwindigkeitsschwankungen von bis zu 4km/h beim langsamen Bergauffahren mit dem MTB auf leicht holprigen Teerwegen. Auf der Straße ist alles o.k. Ich fahre jetzt mit Ant plus Magnetsensor.am Hinterbau, alles o.k. Sigma meint, dass Schwankungen normal seien, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen beim Bergauffahren mit 8-12 km/h....


----------



## Joe42 (10. April 2022)

Ich möchte mir auch ein Rox 4.0 zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich zusätzlich einen Geschwindigkeitssensor benötige. Wie zuverlässig und reaktionsschnell ist den die Anzeige vom Tacho selbst. Reicht die nicht aus?


----------



## Rolli2609 (11. April 2022)

Joe42 schrieb:


> Reicht die nicht aus?


pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. kommt drauf an..
wenn ständig Empfang da ist, ist die Abweichung zu vernachlässigen.

ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Gerät ohne Speedsensor kaufen und das ganze selbst ausprobieren.
hast Du nichts versäumt, denn einen Sensor (am besten mit Magnet!!) nachkaufen kannst Du ja immer noch.

ich habe selbst aus Interesse mal den direkten Vergleich gemacht mit 2 Tachos am Lenker: einer GPS, einer mit Geschwindigkeitssensor: 100 km gegenüber 99 km beim GPS Gerät. war allerdings eine Rennrad Tour wo immer Empfang da war. mit dem MTB im Wald kann die Differenz größer sein.
auch kann das Signal kurzzeitig mal ganz weg sein.


Joe42 schrieb:


> reaktionsschnell ist den die Anzeige vom Tacho


beim Beschleunigen und Abbremsen ist das GPS Anzeige immer etwas träger. ansonsten gleich; guten Empfang vorausgesetzt.

zu erwähnen wäre noch, das die Auto Start/ Stop Funktion des Geräts mit Sensor etwas besser funktioniert.


----------



## Joe42 (18. April 2022)

Nach einigen Probefahrten im Wald ist klar, dass die Geschwidigkeitsanzeige dort nicht vernünftig funktioniert.

Nun habe ich mir einen Geschwindigkeitssensor zugelegt. Model:
Sigma STS Geschwindigkeits-Sender -2016- (Link bei Rose)
_auf der Rückseite steht die Modell Nummer STS-S-3_

Eine Verbindung möchte das ROX 4.0 nicht zu dem Sensor herstellen.
Sind die beiden nicht kompatibel?

Hätte ich diesen kaufen müssen?
Sigma ANT+ Geschwindigkeits-Sender für Rox (Link bei Rose)


----------



## Peter Lang (18. April 2022)

Nein ,STS funktioniert beim ROX nicht,ja der zweite geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe42 (20. April 2022)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Nein ,STS funktioniert beim ROX nicht,ja der zweite geht.


Stimmt der neue Sensor funktioniert nun einwandfrei.


----------



## RaceKing79 (30. April 2022)

Servus Leute,
mir ist an meinem Rox 4.0 aufgefallen, dass mir auf jeder Tour so ca. 2 bis 3 Kilometer fehlen im vergleich zu meinen anderen Mitfahrern oder auch auf Komoot.
Das war bei meinem ersten Rox 4.0 nicht so (leider auf einem Trail verloren)!
Kann da der Geschwindigkeitssensor das Problem lösen?


----------



## Joe42 (30. April 2022)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Kann da der Geschwindigkeitssensor das Problem lösen?


Ja, hatte des gleich Phänomen. Abweichung ist nun nicht mehr vorhanden. 
Die Reaktion ist nun deutlicher agiler und stimmiger. Der Sensor war eine gute Investition.


----------



## Hi2Helmi (17. Mai 2022)

Hi,
ich habe heute mein neuen Geschwindigkeitssensor bei meinem Rox 4.0 angelernt, da ich nur mit GPS zu hohe Differenzen bei der Distanz und Geschwindigkeiten zu anderen hatte.
Der Sensor funktioniert. Doch leider geht er beim stehen bleiben mit dem Rad erst mal sehr hoch (zwischen 70 und 99,9 km/h) und erst dann auf 0 km/h. Ist das Normal? Ich finde dieses Verhalten nicht Okay.


----------



## Joe42 (17. Mai 2022)

Hi2Helmi schrieb:


> Doch leider geht er beim stehen bleiben mit dem Rad erst mal sehr hoch (zwischen 70 und 99,9 km/h) und erst dann auf 0 km/h. Ist das Normal?


Dies Phänomen kenne ich nicht. Welchen Sensor verwendest du? Mit oder ohne Magnet. Ich verwende den Sensor *mit* Magnet, da hier im Forum vom magnetlosen eher abgeraten wurde.


----------



## Rolli2609 (17. Mai 2022)

Hi2Helmi schrieb:


> Ist das Normal?


das ist keinesfalls normal. 
ich bin auch von Magnetless wegen springender und unplausibler Werte wieder zurück zum Magneten. ich kann diesen empfehlen:








						ANT+ Geschwindigkeits-Sender für Rox  | ROSE Bikes
					

passend für Sigma Rox 10.0 GPS<br /> Herstellernr. 20502




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Hi2Helmi (18. Mai 2022)

Es war ein
SIGMA SPORT Unisex-Adult 20335 Geschwindigkeitssensor, Schwarz, one Size

habe jetzt den von Rolli2609 empfohlenen Sensor. Bei einer kleinen Testrunde sind diese Werte Plausibel und keine Ausreiser dabei.


----------

